# One or two hamsters?



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

I wanna have a little hamster, but Im not sure if I should get one or two. Do they get bored? I dont want my hamster to be depressive.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

syrian hamsters should only ever be housed separately


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

animales said:


> I wanna have a little hamster, but Im not sure if I should get one or two. Do they get bored? I dont want my hamster to be depressive.


Depends on what breed of hamster tbf.


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

What kinds of breeds are great to be alone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

animales said:


> What kinds of breeds are great to be alone?


Most do well on their own, but the species that does best is the Syrian. They must be housed alone otherwise they will fight to the death.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you planning to get these hamsters at the same time you get 4 large breed dogs and 4 cats ?

tbh though you say you have experience , and I mean this in all respect , you are asking basic questions about dogs , cats and now hamsters that anyone who has knowledge of these animals would already know

Imo you are biting off more than you can chew


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

On almost every page dedicated to syrian hamsters, the first thing the author mentions is they need to live alone. It's not a preference. They NEED to. No exceptions. It doesn't matter if they're related, been together their whole life, etc etc. They need to live alone.
Chinese hamsters? Usually they live alone, but there are exceptions.
Dwarf hamsters? Although they tend to be sociable, their social groups aren't exactly 100% stable, so hope for the best but prepare for the worst and get extra cages.

This is a pretty basic question, to be honest. Why not look at an informative page on hamsters and then ask us any questions you may have AFTER that?
As has been said, you're being quite ambitious getting 4 cats, 4 dogs, and several hamsters all at once. The dog breeds you're getting are big and the cats you're getting are exotic. There are only so many hours in the day!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im hoping this is just a bored child tbh


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mese said:


> Im hoping this is just a bored child tbh


So am I Mese:frown:


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

I am far away from my teenage years. I havent decided to have a hamster yet, I just said I want one.

I wish people would stop judging and just answered questions that are asked. Weird world, we live in.

I dont think its wrong to ask people for opinion. Its different having animals in an apartment or in a house.

I think I will leave this forum, for good, people judge too quickly, not knowing the facts.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

animales said:


> I am far away from my teenage years. I havent decided to have a hamster yet, I just said I want one.
> 
> I wish people would stop judging and just answered questions that are asked. Weird world, we live in.
> 
> ...


The fact is, you are intent on getting 4 cats & 4 dogs all at once & people (rightly IMO) will judge you. These aren't the actions of someone with the welfare of the animals at heart, but of someone who thinks they are entitled to have what they want when they want


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

animales said:


> I am far away from my teenage years. I havent decided to have a hamster yet, I just said I want one.
> 
> I wish people would stop judging and just answered questions that are asked. Weird world, we live in.
> 
> ...


The facts as we see it are you come on here claiming to have experience yet are asking basic animal husbandry questions , which kind of negates the experience you say you have

Plus the sheer amount of animals you want to acquire at the same time sets alarm bells ringing

I have 20+ years experience of raising and training border collies , but even I would baulk at getting four BC pups together , much less alongside 4 cats and numerous small animals


----------



## animales (Aug 5, 2012)

I got enough answers for today.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

animales said:


> I am far from a child, maybe I should leave this forum, since people here only judge, before knowing the facts. I appreciate all the help I got, but I am sick of getting called an animal collector and a child. You know what I wrote, but you have no idea about who I am. *People judge too quickly.*


No-one is judging , and if you read the posts you will see that 
Every post I read that doesnt agree with what you are planning is against it because they know its the animals who will suffer and they are trying to give you their years of experience and make you see that


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

Syrian hamsters have to be one per cage, but if you choose dwarf hamsters then they can be in colonies. If you want to learn more about them you can check out my Dwarf hamster page


----------

